# Have you ever wanted something like Netflix for exclusively horror? Shudder.com



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

This is not a paid post and I do not work for or represent Shudder.com


Right now, the program is in Beta and offering 60 free days as a trial (I assume bug testing is a given). The movie collection consists of a nice selection of historical horror movies and modern. The layout of the site is quite nice and allows you to pick a movie from a horror genre such as devil possession or madmen, etc. So far, I'm really enjoying it and at sub $5 a month, I'll definitely keep it. I couldn't get it to work on my tablet, even though they advertise it as capable of using such devices (granted my tablet is old, underpowered and not running the most recent Android OS.).

www.shudder.com


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I like where this is going but I am hesitant. Will it have actual good (and known) movies, or will it end up like Netflix and have a bunch of B films and sequels without the original movie?


----------



## Kyriotes (Oct 4, 2012)

It has a fair amount of the classics and you can request movies so I'll see where it goes. I also want to ask them if they can ever get the rights to some horror shows. Probably not, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

We signed up! Thanks for the post!

We should all support this... the more support it gets, the better content it will get.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

if they would let you try it out for the free trial without a credit card up front, then i'd try it ... otherwise ... i'm going to pass

amk


----------

